# My first convertion Very Happy with outcome



## sutto75 (Feb 19, 2011)

Let me know what you guy think. first go so i very happy with it.


----------



## dale1988 (Feb 19, 2011)

looks amazing


----------



## Damiieen (Feb 19, 2011)

OMG i wish i could do that


----------



## cadwallader (Feb 19, 2011)

looks good i had a possible tv cabinet but wasn't confident enough to do it lol 
I bet your stocked with that one


----------



## sutto75 (Feb 19, 2011)

took a week with an hour here and there and cost just over 300 all up.


----------



## mike83 (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks amazing well done mate how long did it take to do ?


----------



## shellfisch (Feb 19, 2011)

Thats awesome! Your python looks happy with it!


----------



## sutto75 (Feb 19, 2011)

About 9 hrs all up and yeah Brendan and Brenda the Bredlis love it...lol

Thanks Guys


----------



## dale1988 (Mar 20, 2011)

you must do cabinet making or something for work you have a great eye for detail mate absolutely stunning enclosure


----------



## KaotikJezta (Mar 20, 2011)

Looks awesome


----------



## 1stprincess (Mar 20, 2011)

fantastic...looks great, well done..


----------



## diamond 007 (Mar 25, 2011)

Looks unreal very well done on 1st efford.....


----------



## abnrmal91 (Mar 25, 2011)

Awesome job looks great.


----------

